# Rocky this weekend?



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone been down or seen the rocky? Thinking about making a trip down tomarrow morning, just not sure if it's gonna be worth it with all the rain we got. Just don't wanna drive 45 min to be disappointed and have to turn around and come right back home. Any info would be appreciated. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

It will fish, pending we dont get to much rain, as long as the gauge continues to drop and doesnt spike between now and tomm morning you ll be good to go.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I think there may be a LOT more rain. Hate to say and I hope I'm wrong. It's a perfect weekend to head North and go snowmobiling!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Without any rainfall it would be great for the weekend. Keyword is without. Doesn't appear rain is gonna miss us at this point.

C510I


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not a chance.....just looked at the radar.....it would be a miracle if its fishable tomorrow

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

here is the link if you dont have it, no fishing the Rock this weekend, save your gas.If the line is going up its getting muddy, if it is going down the river is going down, and if it is below around 200 CFS you can fish it. 

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04201500


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Mid-river was complete mud this afternoon at 3pm... And has prolly gotten a lot muddier since


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Not a chance.....just looked at the radar.....it would be a miracle if its fishable tomorrow
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Right on bro everybody look for other fish if u know what I means.!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone driven by the Rock this morning?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

She's at 469.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Yea I did see that. Last week I fished it around 300 and it was muddy maybe 6" vis. But I've alsofished it close to 500 with a green stain. Plan to give it a shot here shortly anyway


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I was the only one in site at 9:30 this morning at 564 - muddier than expected - but tried anyway.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup, sounds like some guys actually found fish. From the pictures posted of the water clarity it didn't look horrible.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Went from 3-6pm yesterday and it looked like Yoohoo, I hit both pretty far upstream and also nearer to the lake. No luck....


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Went out yesterday, great day to be out, went 2 for 4 at my favorite spot. There was also another person there who got a nice one, all pretty fresh fish!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PWake119 (Dec 23, 2011)

bigsteel26 said:


> Went out yesterday, great day to be out, went 2 for 4 at my favorite spot. There was also another person there who got a nice one, all pretty fresh fish!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hey, nice bow dude, nice bow


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

RR a little cloudy today,I seen a few guys trying the gravel with flyrods but didnt see any fish caught.Parkway was closed just north of CdrPt,they culling deer this time of year.


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fished a stretch of the rocky yesterday with a fellow angler I met on the river. And we both put 4 to the bank. two on egg pattern, 1 on a streamer and 1 on a black stone. They were for sure spawning, pretty large pod.







[/url] [/IMG]


----------

